# Jacobites Admin Challenge Log - True Scale Space Marines!



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey all. Thought I had better get around to starting this log.

Not got any miniatures to show you today as I havn't yet had a chance to strip any yet (flatmates goes away on Tuesday so I will begin then). I have however got 95% of my fluff sorted. Yay!, all 7 pages of it. Some of you have read some of it before but it has been changed. All I've got to do know is write up a few characters and also the spefici background for the force I'm building. Without further ado here it is:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The White Ravens

Origins 

The White Ravens chapter was formed of Raven Guard gene stock as to aid in watching over the Eye Of Terror. In particular they were formed after the 5th Black Crusade (723.M36) to replace one of the two chapters destroyed during that conflict. As with most chapters formed during this time they do not follow in the paths of the Chapters which gave them gene stock but instead have their own methodology of war. 

The newly formed chapter took the planet of Elorde in the Sentinal Worlds near the Eye Of Terror as its recruiting world and set up its Fortress Monastery in the planets polar circle mountains. Elorde is a feudal world, dominated by warring tribes fighting over the rocky and forested landscape. There are very few established settlements and no space ports. The only time the inhabitants see Astartes is when the White Raven’s Chaplains descend from the mountains to recruit new neophytes once every 200 years. 

This is known as the Time of the Bone Giants, for that is what it appears be to the natives of Elorde, as once again the Giants covered in symbols of death stalk the land taking any they deem worthy. It is a time of terror, a time of darkness and a time of proving as young men attempt to show they are worthy of being taken and placed at the right hand of the Emperor, he who sent the Slayers of the Great Hawk.

The Legend of the Great Hawk is one that every man, woman and child knows by heart. It tells of a time when a great evil stalked the world taking the lives of thousands. This evil was known to all as the Great Hawk, named after the birds that regularly stole lamps and at times small children. Yet this terror was worse than any hawk, for it was immense and no sword could pierce its iron skin. To add to its power it had followers, giants dressed in dark blue and gold armour who also spread discord and fear throughout the land. There was only one place that the evil could not reach. Deep within the mountains at the northern tip a small temple sat and within there was a shard of what appeared to be ice. This ice was supposed to have been all that remained of water from a cup that the All Father, a ancient god of the tribes, had drunk from. This shard of ice excluded a aura of purity that nobody who spread chaos could bear to be near and so it was that many of the tribesmen flocked to the mountains. However even there it was not easy to survive, for although the evils of the Great Hawk and the Bone Giants were not able to reach them, the elements were even harsher than normal and many families lost loved ones to the cold.

One day a figure appeared amongst the tribes and promised to ride them of the evil. The figure was tall, blond and armoured in white that shone so bright that it hurt to look upon it. On his head he wore a helmet fashioned in the shape of a birds head. With him were others, also in white armour who supported their leader. At first the Elorders were fearful, seeing the newcomers as also being followers of the Great Hawk but when the giants were able to approach the shard of ice the inhabitants knew that the newcomers were pure of heart. The newcomers were especially interested in the ice and spend a week in the chapel in prayer. When they emerged they immediately set out on wings of fire to purge the land of the great evil. And so they did. It took many days and nights and the land rang with the sound of battle but finally after much death and destruction the Great Hawk was cornered and cast down into hell, though it was at great cost. The figure in white with the birds head helmet had fallen during the final combat with the Hawk, with his dying breath he promised to the people of Elorde that they would always be protected from the evil by a figure known as the Emperor. With that the white armoured figure passed from this life and ascended to the right hand of the Emperor. The followers of the white figure then departed the Elorde on their wings of fire with the body of their leader. Moments before they left one of them stepped forward. Armoured in black and covered in bones and symbols of mortality, it seemed to be Death incarnate. With a voice coming from a skull where its head should have been it swore to return every 200 years to take the best of the tribesmen to aid the Emperor. So was the Time of the Bone Giants formed. He told the tribes to leave the mountains on the pole and to never return, that their protectors would now reside there and watch over them. 

Stripping back the layers of myth and legend surrounding this event it becomes clear that the “Great Hawk” was in fact a Daemon Prince and his war-band who was using Elorde as his own private hunting grounds. The “newcomers” were Space Marines of what is now known as the White Ravens Chapter. At the time they would have simply been known by their Chapter number: 370. It was only after this that they took on the name, presumably in honour of their fallen leader who is believed to have been from the Raven Guard Chapter. It is not known who this was, but most likely it was a member of the chapter who, although decorated and a renowned warrior, didn’t quite fit with the style of warfare practiced by the sons of Corax and so was chosen to help lead a fledgling chapter taken from Raven Guard gene stock. The “Ice Shard” is almost defiantly a relict of the Emperor or a Saint who stopped on the world originally and brought its population back into the Imperial Fold. 

There have been calls for Elorde to be radically militarised to further increase the fortifications of the sector. However the White Ravens have always opposed this stating that the standing garrison of two Battle Companys (one of which being a quick reaction force) is enough to deal with any short term threat and, if needed, the entire Chapter is on immediate call back for system defence and re-deployment (as was the case during the 13th Black Crusade). 

The adoption of Elorde is believed to have happened at some point during the 35th Millennium and since this time the Chapter has fulfilled there duties to the letter. During this time they have withstood Seven Black Crusades although at times only barely. 


Home World - Elorde. 

A Planet in the Sentinal Worlds, it exists in a feudal state. The planet is dominated by the mountain ranges and rocky planes with 3 large landmasses other than the two poles. The temperature is classified as “LT-G12” .i.e. Lower Temperate - Grade 12. That is it the colder on the scale of Lower Temperate worlds (15 being the coldest before IW-G1, Ice World - Grade 1). Snow and wind are common on the planes and the settlements tend to focus around forests and mineral seems. 

The population are tribal in nature and spend a large amount of time fighting amongst themselves for the best hunting grounds and sheltered areas. Life is harsh and quick. A prefect training ground for potential Astartes.

The White Ravens fortress monastery is to be found within the northern poles mountain ranges. None of the native tribes venture into this landscape, they are both forbidden and there is nothing of worth there anyway. The Monastery is built into the side of a rock face and is bristles with defensive weaponry. Much of the structure exists below the ground and under a frozen lake which sits nearby. During the 13th Black Crusade the monastery managed to withstand a 600 day siege and orbital bombardment although the out chambers were reduced to ruin.

Combat Doctrine

The White Ravens mantra on war is heavily influenced by their roots. Being from a feudal world pre-battle planning is always a approximate at best and usually goes something like: Squad A do this and Squad B do this without any definite or minute planning as far as co-ordinated movements and deployments. Each squad fights on its own forming a small bubble on the battlefield that is generally following the strategies of its squad leader. If in need the squad leader then communicates with his fellow Sergeants and, if need be, squads co-ordinate their actions to achieve an objective. The White Ravens acknowledge that a order of battle rarely survives first contact with the enemy and therefore planning precise orders is pointless.

As a general rule the Chapter prefers short range fire fights followed by brutal close combat. The shooting aspect of this tactic is usually directed by the Sergeant and then each individual Marine decides how best to fight when in close. The Chapter prides its self on individual feats of arms and encourages its members to constantly be testing themselves. As such each Marine constantly strives to sharpen his individual skills whether it be knife fighting, brawling, axe work or sword play.

A oddity of the Chapter and a divergence from the Codex Astartes is that the White Ravens rarely make use of bikes. Being from a world without horses they are unused to being astride even metal imitations and as such prefer not to use them. This dislike of vehicles does not extend to other portions of the Armoury as generally they are more built up and armoured than the Space Marine bike. 

The Chapter has very few librarians. There are generally less than five (a maximum of seven) in the entire chapter and it is very rare for even one to be from Elorde, most instead come the best of the Primaris Psykers of the Scholastica Psykana. This is due, for the most part, to the anti-chaos properties that are exuded by the relic on Elorde. Manifestation of psychic powers within the planetary population is almost unheard off. At most there are only two Lexicaniums, two Codicers, a further two Epistolarys and the Chief Librarian ever at one time in the chapter. It is very rare for this to happen and generally Lexicaniums are only ever present in the chapter immediately following or preceding a large campaign. For this reason Librarians are treated with huge respect and not a small amount of fear by other members of the chapter. It is very rare to see one outside the walls of the Librarium unless during combat or the Time of Bone Giants. At the time of the 13th Black Crusade the only native Elorder to be inducted into the Librarium was a Astartes named Oatium Kath, who held the rank of Epistolary. Kath had been a member of the chapter for 230 years at the time of the Crusade and was the first native to be shown the path of the psyker for nearly 1000 years. 


Beliefs 

Much like other chapters the White Ravens do not venerate the Emperor as a god but more as the example as to which all should aspire too. He is perfect in all things and therefore nothing that the chapter as a whole or a member of the chapter as a individual can do will ever compare with him. Along side this the White Ravens come from a clan based society. This at once makes them identify more as part of a group rather than a individual and as such, their mentality is always towards protecting their battle brothers. 

All these factors contribute to one of the key elements of the chapters philosophy: Humility. The White Ravens believe that since the Emperor is the perfect example of a warrior then anything that they do pales in comparison, therefore it does not need to be celebrated, it is only to be learned from. Every turn can be faster, every blow can be harder and every shot can be truer, as such the Astartes of the White Ravens never boast of their triumphs, they merely mourn their fallen and continue to strive. This lack of hubris leads them to readily work with other Imperial forces and to consider them as equals for in the eyes of the Emperor everyone’s sacrifice is the same. 

When a Marine is elevated from the rank of Scout to Marine it is customary that he is given a suit of pure *********** Armour. It is he himself that then paints it black as the Chapter colours are. This ritual symbols the Marines shame of not having protected those in his squad who fell during his time in the Scouts. The only member of the of the Chapter to wear full *********** armour is the Chapter Master although Captains and Veterans generally have slightly more of it than a standard Battle Brother. This tradition harks back to just after the time of the White Ravens taking Elorde as their home planet and would have first been practiced after the death of the Chapter Master at the time. The marines of the chapter, feeling great shame that their first leader had fallen would have painted their armour black as a sign of respect and the habit would have stuck. Rank is distinguished by the amount of white on a marines armour rather than gilding. The only decoration which does appear on the armour are feathers. A marine is allowed to place one feather on his armour for every 100 years he has served with the chapter. These are of course white and generally feature more heavily on vehicles than infantry.


Organisation

The White Ravens follow a Codex with slight modifications. The chapter instead of numbering 10 battle companies as normal instead numbers 13. The standard battle companies (2-5) remain the same and there are 2 more (11-12) which join them as battle companies rather than reserve. These two companies are more assault focussed with the break down of squads being as follows:

Captain
Chaplin
5 Apothecaries (increase is due to the more dangerous nature of assault)
Standard Bearer

5 Tactical Squads
5 Assault Squads 

Support:

5 Land-Speeders
Rhinos/Razorbacks

The 13th Company operates as a reserve company that is focussed on training vehicle crews and they also man the chapters land speeders. As such it is this company that is lead by the Master of The Arsenal rather than the 3rd Company.

The First Company instead of having those veterans not in Tactical Dreadnaught Armour operate in a tactical role have them don jumppacks and boast the moral on the front lines by placing themselves in the most dangerous potions. They are also sometimes called on to act as Squad Leaders for the battle companies, especially when a company officer is not present. This system means that the marines always know who is in charge and responsibility falls the to 1st Company member to direct them in battle. 

Generally the chapter does not rely on Devastator squads or tanks. This is a slight throwback to the Raven Guard but is also due to the nature of the Elorde. The White Ravens prefer to see the white of their foes eyes to make the kill.

Companies are distinguished by the colour of the shoulder pad rim:

The 1-10th: Codex
The 11th: Dark Blue
The 12th: Bone
The 13th: Silver

Sergeants wear black helmets with the company colour in a vertical stripe down the centre. Veterans of any rank or role wear black helmets with the white helmet stripe to denote their rank. Those Marines who are have attained Veteran status and then seconded back to the battle companies to lead detachments retain First company colours. Captains and veterans also tend to display more white on their armour (hands, kneepads etc) to denote rank as well.

Squad Markings are as follows:

Tactical: A white stripe in the middle of the shoulder pad running from top to bottom.
Assault: A white triangle, point facing down.
Devastator: The out-lines of two white triangles, one inside the other, point facing up.
Veteran: Varies but any of the above (depending on the role) but with a Crux Terminatus design somewhere on the pad in any colour.
Command Squad: Varies. Personal Heraldry of Commanding Officer.

Gene seed 

The White Ravens are descended from Raven Guard gene-stock but operate entirely outside the chapter circle and do not keep closer ties than usual with the parent chapter. They are not considered a second founding by themselves or by the Raven Guard. Like the Raven Guard the White Ravens do not have the Mucranoid or Betcher's Gland and also suffer from the mutation of the Melanchromic Organ that causes the skin of the Space Marine to grow paler until eventually each Marine's skin becomes pure white and their hair and eyes become black as night.


Battle Cry 

For the White Raven… for Elorde… for the Emperor… Ravens of War advance!

The first three lines are spoken by all Battle Brothers at the beginning of a battle while the last is spoken by the senior officer. When in combat it is simply shortened to “Ravens of War!”.



The 13th Black Crusade

During the 13th the forces of Chaos actually managed to make planet fall on Elorde and began a protracted land war similar to what was being attempted on the Medusa. Facing a alliance of Night Lords, Alpha Legion and hordes of Traitor Guardsmen backed up by Renegade Armour divisions, close to the entire White Ravens Chapter was deployed on Elorde to defend the planet. 10 Regiments of the Dunlain Highlanders were also present to assist the defence (6 Heavy Infantry, 2 Recon and 2 Armoured) and a unknown number of Grey Knights attached to Inquisitor Lord Bartholomew Speare (there were also rumours of another Inquisitor Icarus Var being active on the planet, although this seems unlikely due to the soliciting ideals of the two Inquisitors). 

The Dunlain Highlanders were shipped in from a neighbouring system as part of a alliance between the two forces who knew that they could not defend their respective home worlds by themselves (in return the Highlanders were re-enforced with 2 companies of White Ravens). The local tribes were also mobilised and fought by the sides of their off world brothers. A particular affinity was formed between the brutal Highlanders and the disorganised, yet surprisingly effective native tribes.

The White Ravens fought tooth and nail for their home world. Each company was assigned portions of the planet and held them as best they saw fit. The 1st and 13th Companies split into smaller portions and supported where necessary.

During this time the White Ravens all wore their helmets as a matter of pride. They swore that while Chaos was still present on the planet then their naked eyes would not see Elorde’s wind swept steppes. Never once did a member of the Chapter remove their helmet until every last foe was slain.

The White Ravens kept Imperial Guard forces in the dark for most of the war, simply telling them where and when to deploy without telling them much of the overall strategy for the war. This rankled many of the Dunlain commanders, especially after the death of Major Halva; their commandeering officer. Halva was replaced by a young Captain called Diver (a brilliant tactical officer but with only minimal field experience, he was promoted to the rank of Major by White Raven High Command). There were also rumours that it was the White Ravens who put Halva in the position which caused the death and then chose his successor. It is unknown if Halva was aware of this. The Inquisition forces on the planet were also forced to defer to White Raven High Command, something that the normally inflexible Lord Speare was willing to do.

Although the death toll was huge the taint of Chaos was repulsed from the world. The arguments and conclusions as to possible taint on the world are still ongoing however. The chances are slim due to the presence of Grey Knights and also the relic but there are forces at work within the Imperium that would love to turn Elorde into a fortress world and will stop at nothing, even making false accusations of taint, to achieve there aims.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Basically the force I am building will be one part of the 4th company with detachments from the 1st and 13th companys during the 13th Black Crusade. Army list will be up in couple of days when I have finished tweaking it. Lastly here is the test mini I did a couple of weeks beack. I'm just in the middle of changing his Squad Icon to fit with current fluff as well:










Wish me luck and C&C are always welcomed. :victory:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Luck buddy. That sounds awesome.
Hope to see more updates soon.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Bloodhound, I'm looking forward to giving this my best shot.

Now onto the back ground behind the force I will be building. I've decided to call it Detachment Beith (a Ogham word for the Beech tree and the letter B). So here it is:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The Exploits Of White Ravens Detachment “Beith”

During the 13th Black Crusade each of the White Ravens companies was split down into detachments and given locations or objectives to defend/take as appropriate. Each detachment was then given a name corresponding to that location for ease of reference. Some were named after forests in the area, some rivers, others simply grid references.

One of the locations to be held from the Arch Enemy was a area of rocky woodland on the second largest landmass (Jhana). The woodland held a pass which in turn lead to one of the many tunnel entrances which are dotted all over the planet. These tunnels lead to sub-terrain caverns in which the Chapter had stock pilled munitions and equipment which made it possible for Imperial Forces to defend the planet. It also served as a junction on one of the few straight routes for moving heavy equipment through the surrounding area. A path that White Raven High Command predicted would be used by Traitor forces. The Detachment was named “Beith”, a native name for the type of trees that were predominant in the forest. 

The task of defending it and preventing enemy movement along the nearby road fell to 20 members of the 4th Company. Lead by Veteran Brother Cidal from the 1st Company they quickly realised that holding the forest could not be done with the forces at their disposal. Unfortunately at the time no other Astartes forces were available nearby so 100 Dunlain Highlanders were dispatched. Two days after the Imperial Guardsmen arrived disaster struck.

Recon elements had identified a Traitor Guard tank column moving along the road and Imperial Forces were ordered to ambush and destroy the convoy. What was not known was the within the holds of several of the larger troop transports three squads of Alpha Legion lay in wait. The aim of the convoy was to lure out units such as Detachment Beith and destroy them. 

The Detachment was deployed on either sides of the estimated route and struck with precision and devastating effect. The White Ravens bolter shots shredded bodies like paper while Dunlain rockets cooked off the fuel tanks and ammunition stocks of enemy armour. 15 enemy armoured units were destroyed in 20 minutes of hard firing. Just as the tide seemed to be in Imperial favour the Alpha Legion played their hand. 

Bursting from their hiding place they quickly gunned down any in their path. Facing 30 Chaos Marines the Highlanders had no chance. To their credit they held their ground and fought like devils. They managed to kill 3 and severally wound a 4th but at the sacrifice of 9/10ths of their force. The White Ravens did get off lightly either losing a combat squad of marines after a enemy melta gun deliberately set off an immobilised Baneblade’s engine. Three marines were killed instantly while the remaining two were quickly finished off by Alpha Legion fire. 

Knowing that the situation was hopeless the remaining marines retreated. First however they grabbed something which would save them later. As they fought a rear guard action through the burning hulks one marine noticed the a body of a officer. By his rank pins he appeared high up, the equivalent of a Colonel. Going against his better judgement Veteran Brother Cidal ordered the stunned traitor taken with them. The Alpha Legion tried to give pursuit but quickly lost track of their quarry in the dense forest.

Upon return to the pass and cavern Cidal ordered the traitor brought around. After some “persuasion” it was learnt that the road they were guarding wasn’t simply one option of moving enemy armour towards the north but was planned to be the route.
It was with this information that Cidal once again asked for reinforcement. This time it was accepted. 

Five days later a Thunderhawk gunship touched down in the pass. Inside its armoured belly were five Veterans in Tactical Dreadnaught Armour and the remaining four Assault veterans of Cidal’s squad. With them were a squad of Dunlain Sappers whose (along with the few who survived the ambush) job it would be to mine the road and to fortify the gully. A Land Speeder from the 13th company who had been flying escort was also seconded to them. Most importantly the Thunderhawk brought with it a member of the White Ravens Inner Circle: A Master of Sanctity and the Chaplin of the First Company: the Venerable Brother Servan Nox. It would be he who would lead the Detachment from then on. 

Dressed in black power armour and covered with bones, born aloft on wings of fire he immediately ordered that road be made as secure as possible. In a stroke of tactical brilliance he also ordered that the forest be tunnelled under and linked to the main cavern to allow members of the White Ravens to move quickly and unseen to where they were needed. 

After this the area around Beith became a thorn in the side of the invaders. They never knew when or where the White Ravens would attack. Sometimes weeks would pass without an attack, other times a day would not go by without the road and its armoured depots begin attacked. Along with the enemy colonel, those enemy captured by the White Ravens were left nailed to the trees along the road to inspire fear into the hearts. The road soon became known as the Path of Damned among enemy troops and more than once Chaos taskmasters were forced to shoot subordinates to get columns to travel the route.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any thoughts are welcome etc


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is going to kick ass Jac. Thank god it is 1000pts eh?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha cheers Wraith, you have no idea how much I am thanking that its 1000 and I'm doing SM's. Considering that I was thinking of doing Tau (omg) or TS Night Lords (the legs! the legs!) I am very thankful that I made the decision to go with SM's. Although about 5 TS Night Lords are on the table at the moment for a special idea I had...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really am spamming the hell out of my own thread here. I managed to get some work done this weekend. Finalised the army list and got the unit decals finally sorted in my head and then painted them onto the single guy I have completed. I've also started solid work on Marine number (Sergent of the Combat Squad). Hunted through my bits box and start formulating plans for my Chaplin as well. 

Here is the list. At the moment I'm using the DA Dex as it gives the best idea of what the new SM Dex will look like. I may change it when the new Dex comes out, might not depending on how much work it will be. I wanted this list to _look_ effective against heavy infantry and armour seeing as in the fluff thats what they are facing the most. I don't know if it is or not :biggrin:. Anyway.

H.Q.

Interrogator Chaplin Servan Nox

Standard Kit +
Jump Pack
Power Fist

165 pts


Elites

Deathwing Terminator Squad Myrdowin

Vet Sergeant with thunder hammer and storm shield 

Two Terminators with thunder hammers and storm shields

Two Terminators with twin lighting claws

Cyclone Missile Launcher

235 pts


Troops

Space Marine Tactical Squad Udell 

Vet Sergeant with Bolter

9 Space Marines

Lascannon

Plasma Gun

200 pts


Space Marine Combat Squad Caedmon 

Vet Sergeant with Power Fist, Bolt Pistol and Melta Bombs

4 Space Marines

Melta Gun

130 pts


Fast Attack

Assault Squad Cidal

Vet Sergeant with Power Fist, Bolt Pistol, Melta Bombs

1 Plasma Pistol

4 Assault Marines

170 pts


Ravenwing Support Squadron Arland 

Land Speeder Tornado Pattern with Heavy Bolter and Assault Cannon

100 pts


Total: 1000 pts exactly


23 Marines all up I think including the Land Speeder Crew. Do able I think, just. I intend to name them all as well. Fun fun fun. But onto pictures:

First up is the finalised squad markings:










Brother Arland of the 4th Company's 5th Tactical squad (Green trim on the shoulder pad with a V in the lower forward corner and white central bar).










Campaigh marking for the Beith detachment. Campaign marking goes on the right knee.


Now onto Sergant Caedmon's WIP:





































Still a lot more GS to do, smoothing it out etc. I'm making a neck protector for his as well which was curing at the time of the photo and still needs another layer. The power fist is made out of a 3rd edition Terminator fist, a Bolter arm, shoulder pad and some cabling from a Plasma Cannon, I'm quite please on the way it turned out. Not sure what it is going to go into the Chest peice yet. 

I swear the next guys I get onto will be stripped though. I also have to decide what I'm diong for the bases as obviously the base that I have made for Brother Arland doesn't fit with the idea of fighting in a forest. I'm thinking maybe something autumn themed would give a nice contrast to the minis.

Anyway thoughts etc welcome.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking good. Nice work work with the gs. Much better than I can do. Look forward to seeing more


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work so far there Jacs and a big ol lump o fluff as well.

1000pts of this will be well impressive mate and I look forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers guys. Its great to get some people other than me seeing it. 

Well yesterday I went into my Local GW and broke my rule of not buying anything. Spent $70 and walked out with:

- Sculpting Tool (about time I bought one and my god am I glad I did)
- Green Stuff (running low)
- Static Grass (never actually bought this before)
- Tomb Kings Carrion. (I have plans for the wings, nasty nasty plans :crazy


So I got home and managed to get very little done on Caedmon, the breast plate is annoying me so I'm going to scuplt something onto a flat surface, make a mold out of it and then use that. Either that or I'll just cut it off and stick it on. 

So feeling like I had to do something I started work on Chaplin Servan Nox. I was going to leave him to last but I couldn't stop myself :biggrin:. He's going to be jumppack equipped and I want him to look as if hes swinging his Crozus across his body at a target to the left while in midair. Heres what I've done so far:

Overall shot:










Close up of WIP Shoulder Pad (needs a lot of work)










Close up of Body (The top two chest decorations obviously have to trimed down a bit and moved)











The centre of the chest peice is going to be a skull and the bones will be green stuffed to it. The idea I had for him was that I give him feet like the Chaos Raptors have to go with the Raven imagery. Fluffwise I'll just say he lost them both when he was hit in mid air by a plasma gun. To build him so far I've used:

- 3 CSM Helmets
- SM Body
- SM Legs
- Old Chaos Mutation Sprue head 
- Chaos Shoulder Pad
- Old Techmarine Axehaft
- Terminator Captain Banner Top 
- SM Arm
- Green Stuff

Still got a lot of work to go. I've been cutting up Landspeeders as well but I won't post any pics up untill I've got some plastic-card and actually have something decent to show.

C&C welcome


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude. I can tell just how much GS is going into this project......I wish you the best of luck. You really will need it.

Also, high five for using the DA codex cause they are awesome. I use it too.
The chaplain is gonna look awesome I can tell.

Great work so far. And the fluff is really deep too. You've done heaps, if not too much.
lol


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers bloodhound (good to see you back around as well). Yea this project is going to be quite labour and greenstuff intensive. I'll just be glad when I get onto using the stuff I've bought. The remains of the last batch is getting a bit hard. Could really just throw it out.

Thanks about the Chaplin, I was going to buy completely new parts for him but then I realised that I could probably make him out of stuff I have in the main. I'm really liking the way that the helmet is begining to turn out. The legs however are becoming a pain the ass because of the way they are postioned. trying to get that ablative armour is hard when its no longer straight lines and all one peice.

As for too much fluff. There is no thing


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

1k points of Truescale marines? Truly, you have masochistic tendencies....you should really watch yourself 

Really, the chaplain is looking amazing already. Loving the helmet...keep 'em coming!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

loving your work so far jac


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers guys for the responses.

Got a very minor update now. I've been playing around with scuplting the Chapter symbol on the the Chaplin's shoulder pad but also trying to get it on a chest plate and a vechile symbol on a sheet of metal. Orginally I was simply going to paint the Chapter symbol onto the shoulder pads but now I'm considering casting my sculpted symbols and then giving each trooper one of them. 

So last night I gave it a try. 2/3 of the molds I made I'm happy with at this stage. I havn't yet used them but to my eye they seem fine. The chest plate one is going to be needed to be re-cast as half of it didn't take so well. Here are the pictures:

Chest Plate (needs redoing): 










Vechile:










Shoulder Pad:











I'm not sure whether or not to have each Marine with a scuplted shoulder pad. Its not the work factor as once I have the mold its pretty quick, I'm not sure why I'm not fully 100% on it. 

Pros:

- All symbols will be the same
- Quick and easy once set up is complete


Cons:

- Uses GS (a small amount but still)
- Don't have the opertunity to practice freehand as readily as before.
- Less impressive, people will think its a bought shoulder pad (and I do love the kudos of freehand)


Thoughts?

Also:

I must stipulate that all the parts I have moulded are of my own creation. No GW parts have been used in the production of my Chapter symbols. They are entirely made from GS. 

Making molds of any GW part or product is illegal. Please do not use my example as a reason to do this, as again all the parts I have moulded I have made myself.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh my god Jacobite, this is going to take quite a bit of money... wish you the best of luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As fopr the cost of it. I've budgetted about $250. Not a huge amount. This is mainly because I don't have to buy any Tactical Marines or the Landspeeders. I have them from my first Space Marine army from when I was about 13. They are sitting in Simple Green at the moment. Just took out the first three and my god I love that stuff. Its brillaint. The only things I have to buy is:

- Green Stuff (2-3 packs worth - $45)
- Warhammer Wood ($45 - Landspeeder base)
- Terminators ($75)
- Assualt squad ($45)
- Maybe FW Shoulder Pads ($40) - not sure about these, my just scuplt my own.
- Plasticard, paint etc - (<$50)

I'm just glad I'm not buying from scratch, that would hurt. To afford it I'm just going to cut down on my drinking lol.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Small update. Havn't done much really, been distracted by my Skins dvds and a game my brother gave me (S.T.A.L.K.E.R.) but I have managed to do a small amount of GS work on Caedmon's chest and began work on the jump pack:










I've started base-coating him now.










Chaplin's legs



















Wings on the jump-pack, they come from a TK Carrion. I'm not sure if I should use the head or not. The filing for this was a pain in the ass. In the end I just cut the jump-pack up a bit.

Comments?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oi, what's that about cutting down on drinking? Doesn't eating go out the window first? 

Looking good man...I'd say use the helmet. Definitely badass. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Just thought I'd say that your custom insignias and icons are excellent and really add character to the models. Well done.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn Jac, really moving along.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@ Hespithe: Cheers mate, I wanting to make them characterful without resorting to generic "bling"

@ Wraith: Yea but unfortuntly term starts tomorrow so I have no idea when I'm going to be able to do any more work on them.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

man plz improve or ill kill myself


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

WTF!!! Cypherthefallenangel what are you going on about? Nice work Jac love the raven symbols. Would love to see an army of these charging forward.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I love idea of taller marines. Your idea implementation looks strong. Keep updating!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet work, Jacobite nice one:victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers for the interest guys. I havn't been able to do much this week because I'm back at course but I did manage to get a small amount done today.

1) - Started to work on the next three guys. Just put spacers in their legs, not that interesting, so no pictures for that. When I start GS'ing them I'll have a production line so you can see the process.

2) Did some very minor paint work on Caedmon, just base colors, didn't really feel like painting today.

3) Hopefully did all the gluey stuff around the jumppack. Still needs Green Stuffing obviously but here are some photos of it:



















I decided to put the head on to see how it looked. It may stay, it may not, not sure yet.

Depending on how drunk I get tonight I may do some serious painting on Caedmon tomorrow.

C&C Appreciated.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

That is a really cool idea with the wings Jac. Look forward to seeing more. Not sure about the head.


----------



## gazza001 (Oct 3, 2008)

maybe make it a two headed bird like on the imperial eagle?


----------

